# Which Support boots?



## Bre (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering what type of support boot people would prefer; Classic equine Legacy support boots or Professional choice SMB II. I need to purchase another pair and Can't decide which ones to get. Thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Professionals choice SMB. They are the best for the horses and are nice and cushiony and they wont break! but they are expenxive.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I prefer the pro choice smb elites. They are less bulky than the II's and they breathe better than the classic equines.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I could have sworn I just replied to this thread.....

I have the pro Choice SMB Elites and love them, they're so versatile


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally, I like the Professional's Choice brand. I have used the SMB II in the past but I recently bought a new pair of their SMB III and I just LOVE them. They fit even better than the SMB II's did. 

Yes, the SMB III are expensive but they are high-quality boots that are going to last you a long time if you take care of them. The SMB II boots that I have are at least 7 years old and they are still in perfect working condition because I have taken care of them and cleaned them when needed. 

So think of the boots as an investment toward the safety of your horse. I definitely recommend getting the SMB III sport boots on all four legs, along with bell boots for the front legs to protect against over-reaching. I prefer a bell boot made with the ballistic material because it is really tough and won't wear down as easily or quickly as a neoprene bell boot will.

This is our get-up with our Professional's Choice SMB III boots on all four feet, and Classic Equine ballistic bell boots on the front feet (that we won at a horse show for 5th high-point adult).
My mothers horse (the dark one) is standing on the right side of us and she has Professional's Choice SMB combo boots on the front legs and those 7-year-old SMB II boots on the hind feet. As you can see, the bell boot portion on the combo boot has had repairs (which is why I don't like the neoprene because it can be ripped off), but they still do their job and protect her legs.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

ValleyVet has a value pack of SMB IIIs for $100. I got a pack in December because up until December 31st, they came with free bell boots and I knew i"d use them in the future. I haven't legitimately used them yet, but they feel very supportive.

Here's the link. SMB-3 Sports Medicine Boots Value Pack Professional Choice (Equine - Sports Medicine - Support Boot


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

HATE SMBs. Trust me,Ive USED both SMBs and CE Legacy boots, and the CE hold up ALOT better.

The Elites are junk. Mine are falling apart after 1 year vs. my CE that have held up for 5.

My barrel horses rip the heels of the back Elites.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ PC elite boots are definetly NOT junk! I have them, and they are absolutely amazing. Tried Legacy boots and they didn't work for my horse at all. Elites are easy to put on, awesome support, don't collect sand and are just plain amazing 
Very expensive though, but it's totally worth it. I am now saving up to buy hind elites.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

horseluver50 said:


> ^^ PC elite boots are definetly NOT junk! I have them, and they are absolutely amazing. Tried Legacy boots and they didn't work for my horse at all. Elites are easy to put on, awesome support, don't collect sand and are just plain amazing
> Very expensive though, but it's totally worth it. I am now saving up to buy hind elites.


 You probably didnt put the CE boots on correctly:wink: common mistake.

And in my experience, elites ARE junk, to me anyways. They were stretched out and ripping after 6 runs.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I figured out how to put them on right, but that's another reason why I don't like them, they are hard to put on.

Were the ones that ripped on your horses hind legs? Most barrel racers use SMB skid boots on the hind leg. That might work.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

horseluver50 said:


> I figured out how to put them on right, but that's another reason why I don't like them, they are hard to put on.
> 
> Were the ones that ripped on your horses hind legs? Most barrel racers use SMB skid boots on the hind leg. That might work.


 Another reason I like CEs, skid boot and support boot in one!:wink:

Yes. And the lining/stitching on the inside ripped, as well as the suspensory strap on the front.

Boots are expensive, so I prefer to spend money on ones that last. I do confess I have a 4 pack of lime green, but I only use them once in awhile. I must say, Cash looks quite handsome in them .


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Classic Equine legacy boots are my choice.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bre said:


> Hi, I was wondering what type of support boot people would prefer; Classic equine Legacy support boots or Professional choice SMB II. I need to purchase another pair and Can't decide which ones to get. Thanks


As you can see by all the comments, support/protective sport boots are completely _personal preference_. What works for one person and their horse and what they like may be totally opposite of someone else and their horse!

But the main idea is that you use SOMETHING to protect your horse. And certainly make sure it is one of the name brands. Yes they are expensive but they are an investment for your horse.

I am sure there is one thing we can all agree on here, and that is the $20 junk off-brand sport boots that are advertised are just that --> junk. Don't even bother with those!


----------

